# Sigles / siglas: RMI (Revenu Minimum d'Insertion) / RMiste



## Pasc

Bonjour à tous,
Est-ce qu'il existe un équivalent en Espagne du RMI français ?
Et sinon, est-ce que la traduction "renta mínima de integración" semble une bonne traduction ?
Merci !


----------



## poupounette

hola,

Sí, existe el subsidio por desempleo, aunque no con las mismas condiciones
http://www.inem.es/ciudadano/desempleo/subsidio.html


----------



## Domtom

Hola:

El _Revenu Minimum d'Insertion_ me parece que ya no existe, que desde hace unos dos años se trata del _Revenu Minimum d'Activité_ (RMA), para recordar al parado que no debe apalancarse con la ayudita y sí no parar de buscar trabajo, activamente, de ahí lo de _"Activité"_.

En España no hay equivalente, ni del RMI ni del RMA, puesto que, si bien es cierto que cobras el paro si te quedas sin trabajo, en Francia también lo cobras, y dicho paro no se llama RMI o RMA, sino que _"cobrar el paro"_ se dice, desde el agosto de 1996, _"toucher les assedic"._ En España, una vez has agotado la prestación por el paro, no tienes más derecho; a lo sumo, en algunos casos, aún puedes beneficiarte de la ayuda familiar, si es que la cosa no ha cambiado. En Francia, en cambio, una vez agotado el paro no hace falta que te vayas a Cáritas, sino que aún tienes el RMI o RMA, cosa que no sucede en España. Además, en Francia también hay una ayuda familiar, que se cobra incluso teniendo trabajo y por lo tanto un salario. Se dice que, a la que un matrimonio tiene tres hijos, ya no hace falta que uno de los dos trabaje: cobrarán tanta ayuda familiar, por medio de la _Caisse d'Allocations Familiales_ (la _CAF_), que esto equivale a un salario más.

Salud


----------



## poupounette

http://www.gencat.net/treball/ambits/economia_social/rmi/index_es.html


----------



## Domtom

poupounette said:


> http://www.gencat.net/treball/ambits/economia_social/rmi/index_es.html


 
¡Ah! Pues, *Poupounette*, no estaba al corriente de las últimas novedades (como vivía en Francia...). Sé que hasta hace poco era como dije en el post anterior, pero veo que las cosas han cambiado.

Pregunta: ¿para Cataluña o para toda España?

Salud


----------



## poupounette

No, sólo para Cataluña, que siempre están más avanzados que el resto...será por la proximidad con la France


----------



## chics

Es para toda España, pero de ámbito autonómico. 
Como comenta Pouponette, es algo mucho menos conocido a nivel popular que el RMI en Francia (al menos, yo tengo la impresión que todos los franceses saben que existe y lo que es) y las condiciones son distintas, básicamente tener más de 25 años pero menos de 65, buscar trabajo actívamente y que un trabajador social acredite que nadie se puede ocupar de tí y que padeces "pobreza severa". La cantidad sí es similar en ambos países.


----------



## Domtom

chics said:


> y las condiciones son distintas [...] y que padeces "pobreza severa".


 
Creo que, en cambio, en Francia no hace falta una pobreza tan severa para cobrarlo; sencillamente, todo aquel que termina de cobrar el paro, cobra el RMA, si de verdad busca trabajo pero no encuentra. Al menos antes con el RMI era así.

Bueno, una cierta pobreza se requiere.


----------



## Paciente

Salut,
juste pour dire que le RMI existe bel et bien toujours (bien qu'il soit de plus en plus difficile de l'obtenir et surtout de le conserver)... Le RMA c'est une sorte de "contrat de travail" avec subventions à l'employeur, et que le Rmiste n'est pas (encore?) obligé d'accepter...

http://www.vie-publique.fr/actualitevp/dossier/rma.htm

Es una noción típicamente francesa así que es muy difícil traducirlo. Subsidio de desempleo me parece bien...
Ciao


----------



## Domtom

Pero el _subsidio de desempleo_ sería la _allocation de chômage_; el _RMI_ viene cuando una vez has cobrado la totalidad de ésta. No sé como traducirlo.


----------



## Paciente

Hola domtom,

Me parece que en la página de la INEM hace una diferencia entre prestación (el paro que conocemos todos...) y subsidio (asistencial): "Trabajadores que han agotado la prestación contributiva y que se encuentren en alguna de las situaciones que más adelante se describen (tener hijos, o tener más de 45 años, etc.)" 
Bueno todo esto es jerga administrativa... Y es que no tenéis un nombre tan bonito como RMI (el amigo Rémy...)
Nos vemos


----------



## Domtom

Paciente said:


> Hola domtom,
> 
> Me parece que en la página de la INEM hace una diferencia entre prestación (el paro que conocemos todos...) y subsidio (asistencial): "Trabajadores que han agotado la prestación contributiva y que se encuentren en alguna de las situaciones que más adelante se describen (tener hijos, o tener más de 45 años, etc.)"


 
¡Ah, bueno! Entonces sí que se parecen mucho y vienes a tener razón. Pero en cuanto a traducirlo, sigo pensando que sería mejor dejarlo sin traducir...

Salud


----------



## Paciente

ya... se parecen bastante sólo que tienes que esperar hasta 45 para cobrarlo (y sólo es cuando se termina el paro remunerado..)
Se podría traducir según los casos "subsidio de supervivencia" o "subsidio de reinserción profesional"...
Saludos


----------



## Luli30

Hola,
Trabajo sobre un texto de una ONG que trabaja con los desempleados y los "RMistes"... No consigo encontrar una manera de traducir esta expresion. Qué manera bien francesa de transformar las siglas en palabras!
Alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Luli30;6596885]Hola, Trabajo sobre un texto de una ONG que trabaja con los desempleados y los "RMistes"... No consigo encontrar una manera de traducir esta expresion.


Hola:
Podrías poner "beneficiarios del RMI" o "beneficiarios de subsidios por desempleo".


----------



## pepebotella

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
​
Hola a todos:

En un texto me ha aparecido esta expresión de "revenu minimum d'insertion (RMI)". Creo que es un tipo de impuesto o de ingreso. El caso es que pertenece al sistema francés y no sé cómo debería poner esto en español para que un lector de esta cultura pudiera entenderlo.

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Tina.Irun

pepebotella said:


> Hola a todos:
> En un texto me ha aparecido esta expresión de "revenu minimum d'insertion (RMI)". Creo que es un tipo de impuesto o de ingreso. El caso es que pertenece al sistema francés y no sé cómo debería poner esto en español para que un lector de esta cultura pudiera entenderlo.
> ¿Qué opináis?


Hola:
RMI es una "*Renta Mínima de Inserción*" o sea un subsidio estatal básico para toda persona desempleada que no cobre paro. 


> RMI, Revenu Minimum d’Insertion, salario que el Estado le garantiza al trabajador que sigue sin empleo una vez que se le acaba el subsidio de desempleo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Tina Iglesias said:


> RMI es  era una "*Renta Mínima de Inserción*" o sea un subsidio estatal básico para toda persona desempleada que no cobre paro.


El RMI ya no existe desde el primero de junio de este año y ha sido reemplazado por RSA (*Le revenu de Solidarité active*). Que además puede ser otorgado a personas que sí están trabajando pero con un sueldo muy bajo.

Puedes leer el hilo desde el principio.

A efectos de la traducción no veo otra solución (pero  no soy traductora, espera confirmación de los expertos) que dejar las siglas y entre paréntesis traducir literalmente como lo indica Tina.

En España (si tu traducción es para otro país tendrás que informarte) las ayudas abarcadas por el RMI o RSA son de competencias diversas (Gobierno central / gobiernos autonómicos / ayuntamientos). 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## jfbujalance

Mi duda es cómo se pronuncia RMIste: "remiste", "erremiste"...
Merci.


----------



## supercalifragilistic

Tu segunda propuesta, "erremiste".
Supercali


----------



## jfbujalance

He encontrado la palabra _érémiste_. No sé si es un derivado o una palabra creada a partir de la pronunciación del "palabro" RMIste.


----------



## supercalifragilistic

Mira lo que te dice la Wikipedia al principio de este artículo, en el segundo párrafo. Pero la verdad es que el neologismo (bueno, no sé si se puede decir que  es un neologismo ya que, como ya no existe el RMI, desapareció la  palabra también) es más bien oral.


----------

